# Some herps



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

The other day I was at my friends house and her bf was talking about how he used to have a snake....then he couldn't afford to feed it rats.....so he started...feeding....his...snake......free kittens


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Omgosh. That horrible! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't believe it.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> The other day I was at my friends house and her bf was talking about how he used to have a snake....then he couldn't afford to feed it rats.....so he started...feeding....his...snake......free kittens
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think your friend's bf just likes to make things up. 

I heard of a guy that "claimed" he fed his snake puppies...... BTW I was also told it was "king snake". LOL. Apparently it was over 6 feet long and could eat 2 puppies at a sitting. LOL


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

It does happen, but usually with pythons and boas. The big constrictors. A king snake or my corn snake, can't even get adult mice down until they are adults, let alone rats or kittens.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

As said, that doesn't sound true at all.

Unless it was one of the giant snakes (boas, burms, retics, etc) the most commonly kept small snakes in the pet trade like ball pythons and corn/milk/kings would regurgitate something that large. Rats are usually too big for the last three listed as well.

Also, Daize, king snakes are actually real but still small snakes (4-5ft, 6ft is rare). "King" is kind of a misleading name. Regardless, LOL.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The danger of free kittens is rather to taunt fighting dogs.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 8, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> The danger of free kittens is rather to taunt fighting dogs.


^^^This. I was actually having a discussion on a reptile FB group regarding this. The general consensus was that no one would feed kittens or puppies. There were more than a few comments that questioned if the snakes would even eat a cat or dog, since they're predators and don't smell like a meal. Of course, there have been incidences in which large wild burms have eaten family pets, most herpers have cats and dogs as pets, and couldn't fathom feeding one to a snake. I think the bf was pulling your chain


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Xerneas said:


> Also, Daize, king snakes are actually real but still small snakes (4-5ft, 6ft is rare). "King" is kind of a misleading name. Regardless, LOL.


I know king snakes are real. I had one when I was a kid. I don't remember how big it was, but it ate mice. So, 2 puppies was quite a stretch for the story they told. LOL.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

Daisy said:


> ^^^This. I was actually having a discussion on a reptile FB group regarding this. The general consensus was that no one would feed kittens or puppies. There were more than a few comments that questioned if the snakes would even eat a cat or dog, since they're predators and don't smell like a meal. Of course, there have been incidences in which large wild burms have eaten family pets, most herpers have cats and dogs as pets, and couldn't fathom feeding one to a snake. I think the bf was pulling your chain


Not to mention even a kitten, with their excellent eye sight, could easily turn the snake into it's own prey. No snake owner would be so cruel to both a snake and a cat/dog.

My mother's cats even when young would sometimes bring back fairly large snakes as 'gifts'


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know, maybe he was kidding, but he usually says just kidding and I think after horrifying Jaimie chelae and I he got his kicks sufficiently enough to tell us he was kidding, he said it was a ball python


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Daniel said:


> Not to mention even a kitten, with their excellent eye sight, could easily turn the snake into it's own prey. No snake owner would be so cruel to both a snake and a cat/dog.
> 
> My mother's cats even when young would sometimes bring back fairly large snakes as 'gifts'


I mean I definitely somewhat question it because my own cat while too lazy to attack my rats when they're in the same room...used to kill countless garter snakes.... But idk....it's still awful that e even made up that kind of story 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> I don't know, maybe he was kidding, but he usually says just kidding and I think after horrifying Jaimie chelae and I he got his kicks sufficiently enough to tell us he was kidding, he said it was a ball python
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ball Pythons don't get large enough to eat a kitten. They'd have difficulties eating a large rat. Ball Pythons don't get much over 5 feet. Also, they can tend to be picky eaters. So, it's unlikely he's feeding kittens to his Ball Python. 

If you think he's serious, about feeding kittens to his snake, you should report him for animal cruelty.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

It could happen depending on the snake but yea on the animal.channel there was a snake named Alice who ate a Pomeranian they showed pics and everything the Guy felt horrible his snake ate the dog so he bought the neighbor another one

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

A kitten has been fed to a python before, so it does happen. I don't know if the snake would keep it down, but kittens don't really expect to be food so I don't think they would fight the snake first. Anyway I doubt he meant it. If he were really that messed up, I can't imagine he would mention it in casual conversation.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Ball pythons cannot handle kittens. At all. It does happen but the snakes that could manage it are far larger than ball pythons. 10-12+ft. Whatever snake ate a dog was probably one of the giants at around 17+ft. And it has a bit more to do with their girth rather than length. I've held ball pythons in my hands before and they are small snakes and I could not imagine them eating a kitten since even large rats can be hard on them. 

Even it were swallowed it would probably end up regurgitated due to size. Ball pythons are finicky already and if it regurgitates which is extremely stressful you can usually kiss feeding it goodbye for quite a while. Also, frequent regurgitation can kill. Things just aren't adding up here.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

He doesn't have the snake anymore, he got rid of it before he moved out of his parents house...he also might have just been continuing his quest to convince Jaimie that they should definitely not get a cat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

My aunt used to own a giant snake that could easily eat a human infant. She gave him up before giving birth thankfully.

And on a sort of unrelated note. I once had a nightmare that a snake ate one of my girls and I chopped off its head and saved my liitle girl.
It was absolutely terrifying. My dream defies logic as a snake would kill before eating but for some reason it ate her without doing so. 
But she survived

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

My friend's snake is a huge one (I cannot for the life of me remember) but he has to feed it baby pigs I believe... So.. Yeah... His snake could eat a kitten for sure..,, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

